# How to Take Care of Feral Cat Colonies During Winter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How to Take Care of Feral Cat Colonies During Winter - YouTube


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm glad you posted this! I'm thinking of putting one or two of these in my backyard this winter even though I don't have cats actively living here. I figure maybe they come when no ones around because I do find lots of dead mice XP 
In my boyfriends parents yard she has two stay cats who used to live in her neighbors yard during the winter inside similar set ups but the neighbor just moved and left my boyfriends mother with some food for the winter. She took the shelters so that she can help out more strays wherever she goes. I'm thinking of building them a more permanent set up. Maybe almost like a chicken coop. I found these heating pads online that I think I will use. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00008AJH9[/ame]


I'll post some pics once I'm done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

